# A Saucerful of Secrets - Pink Floyd



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My favorite all time rock album. It has so much to offer on repeated listens!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

An interesting album. I like it bunches.

Currently listening to the live Pompeii version of the title track.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Not my favorite all time album, but it was the first one I ever bought.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the only album with vocals I have in my collection. I do prefer instrumental music but wanted to keep one Rock album that had voice on it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I used to love this, especially Bike.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mandryka said:


> Yes I used to love this, especially Bike.


Bike is from The Piper at the Gates of Dawn.....

Back to A Saucerful of Secrets. I rate it as essential (personal preference). While they were still looking for their sound, this transitional album is not yet at the level of their seventies' masterpieces, but it is still one of the pop/rock highlights of the sixties for me.


----------



## REP (Dec 8, 2011)

It's a great album and deserves to be better known. I think I prefer _Piper at the Gates of Dawn_ because of Syd Barrett's greater involvement, but this is arguably the first Pink Floyd album that actually sounds like Pink Floyd. I just wish it were longer -- 40 minutes is too short!


----------

